# Scalped and requilted!



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I pieced this scrappy top at the beginning of the year, had it about 1/3 of the way quilted and noticed my tension was whacked. I'd used black thread (on black fabric) and I just couldn't see it well enough to frog it, so I ended up scalping it... that was the first time I'd ever resorted to a razor blade!

Then I reloaded it and quilted it, so at long last it's done! This pattern is called "Flower Boxes" by Heather Mulder Peterson. 

I feel like a heroin addict who finally got her fix this week, LOL


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

Beautiful job! Love the pattern.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I don't blame you feeling like a heroin addict. That is beautiful.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! Really lovely. I like the appliqued flowers along the edges.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks girls!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
I am sp glad you got it finished !!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I love all your quilts but this one is my FAVORITE!


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

i like that you appliqued the flowers too! very nice and cograts! =)


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'd like to do some more applique quilts, I really love them, but the thought of quilting around the applique always puts me off. As you can see, I just quilted right over it. LOL


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Very nice!!! You always do such a wonderful job on all your quilts CJ!!!

Marsha


----------

